
Californians to Vote on Condoms in Porn Movies - Mz
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/porn-condom-ballot_563abd84e4b0411d306fac1e
======
beamatronic
Have we Californians really solved all of our other problems?

~~~
Mz
Better article about the issues involved:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10515137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10515137)

Unfortunately, it is from a more local election in 2012.

